# green algee



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

I am posting a picture any idea what this green algee is I have about 150 lbs. of live rock and some other base rock in the tank. this base rock was a very light color and I noticed today that it is turning green. This tank was move and resetup about 1 month ago, I believe it went through a cycle recently,

Is it time to add a lawn mower blennie?
I have a shrimp gobie will they have problems with each other?









Roger


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

Im not an expert but i dont thing that is algae, i think it is part of your rock to do that but dont rely on my word, ask more people


----------



## GeraldFrye (Dec 29, 2006)

Have you recently added any toxins to your aquarium?


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

added toxins? 
why would anyone add toxins?

My LFS did tell me to put prime in the tank to lower ammonia. 
I did it for 2 doses then I stoped. I did some research and I am just letting it finish its cycle


----------



## GeraldFrye (Dec 29, 2006)

Rogergolf66 said:



> added toxins?
> why would anyone add toxins?


Exactly my point. If you added toxins you are beyond repair. I am very glad to hear you did not do anything that dense.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

GeraldFrye said:


> Exactly my point. If you added toxins you are beyond repair. I am very glad to hear you did not do anything that dense.


What toxins were you referring to?:squint: I doubt it because if Roger did, the fish would have died. No fish can withstand toxins and if the fish died, Roger could have included that on his post which I believe would have been done by various other fish like cowfish and invertebrates like the sea apples.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

Well from what i see you have nothing to worry about. Green algea is a normal occuance. It can help to show you your tank is or has cycled. If i am right it when your algea color will change from brown to green, and then i think red or pink. So to ease your fears its normal and will happen on your rock.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

What will happen as the tank cycles is that one algea will grow when that one type uses up all nutrients that it feeds on another will show up. When that one uses up all the nutrients it will be replaced. It is a natural for this. Even when your tank cycles you will still get algea growth. To control the algea growth in the main tank set up a sump with a refuge and grow algea there. That will feed on the nutrients in the water that way the algea will not grow in the main tank.Also a good skimmer will help out to.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Algae is normal.

One part of the cycle that if I'm reading USMC correctly is that he is saying that the algae will become purple coraline? Coraline algae grows from the calcium in the tank, not excess nutrients. I think you've been asking this question in several threads, your tank needs several decent water changes over the course of a few weeks with very light feedings. Anytime you move a tank you upset it's balance. I've found ways to minimize the upset from doing several tank moves. You've got an excess nutrient problem that is leading to other problems. You need to lower your phosphates in the tank. You bought this tank used, what do you know about the lighting? If your phos and or trates are high and you have old low spectrum bulbs algae is the result.

The reason why people want coraline algae in their tanks is that it will prevent green algaes from growing wherever the coraline has taken hold.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

what i know about the tank is it was running for 3 years. The lighting is 2 150W metal halides, and 2 90W power compacts.
It had about 300lbs of live rock in it now it has about 180lbs of live rock. It was over crowded so I put some in my other tank.
Im not sure what other info you would need about it.

Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Sounds like caferacermike has it covered. It might help to know the water params and when the lightbulbs were last changed?


----------

